# new boat



## rockycreek15 (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for the picture info...the pics are of a 2008 14'6" rocky creek skiff made by sabalo boats it has a 2007 15hp 4 stroke suzuki, a 43" waterline beam and a 56" deck beam, 15gallon livewell in seat, drafts 3-4" fully loaded...tell me what you think


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

hmmmm........ Whats the purpose of the design? Looks fairly simple but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice lookin' baot! Kinda "pangaesque"  Good luck with her...
Oh yeah and [smiley=welcome.gif] Dave


----------



## rockycreek15 (Mar 7, 2008)

the purpose of the hull design is very shallow draft and the "pangalike" bow make it take some considerable waves...and the narrow beam allows for tight areas...when we test drove the boat we took it in the flats and there was a kayak bottomed out next to us where we were still floating...thanks for the comments


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks a lot like a Stumpknocker. Can it be seen with the other Sabalo's on Ulmerton?


----------



## rockycreek15 (Mar 7, 2008)

yep thats where we bought the boat. Today they have one at the west marine on ulmerton across from largo mall.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

> yep thats where we bought the boat. Today they have one at the west marine on ulmerton across from largo mall.


  

BTW - Forgot my manners. - Welcome aboard [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

welcome!

looks kind of like an Indian River Skiff

Nice ride

Cheers
Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Whats your top speed with the 15 HP motor?


----------



## rockycreek15 (Mar 7, 2008)

The one i test drove had a merc 25hp 2stroke and it was overpowered. We hit about thirty with that motor and still had more power to spare .... so ill post the results of the suszuki when i test it tomorrow


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I like thisw design alot! I agree with all or the previous comments. Its like a Panga/ stumpnocker hybrid. Definitely in the running for my next choice of boats (It seems like Im in a new one every 6 months :)

Im looking forward to hearing about performance. BTW I thought "overpowering" was a myth invented by Al Gore. It can really be done? 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## rockycreek15 (Mar 7, 2008)

ya i didnt think it was possible but it made it seahorse a lot after 60% throttle...30 is about the fastest i would wanna go in it...i cant wait to see how the suzuki does


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

tabs will fix that problem.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

i met the owners/builders of sabalos out in the clearwater area nice people i think they make the same boat style all the way up to a 24' with a center console/tower option looks nice


----------



## rockycreek15 (Mar 7, 2008)

ya they do make a few different skiffs and the 24 bay...also make a huge 32 offshore


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks like a fiberglass take on a mullet boat. Thats not a knock either, way back when, commercial mullet fisherman were working the super skinny water in plywood renditions of this design and loading hundreds of pounds of fish into these things long before recreational flats fishing became the rage. Probably not going to be the most efficient poling skiff and its not going to be super stealthy with the hard chine, but it'll go as skinny as you'll ever need. No practical limit on the amount of beer you could haul with it either. 

All kidding aside, its kinda neat to to see modern builders pay tribute to some the old throw back designs. Just as functional today as they were years ago only a lot more durable and easier to maintain. Congratulations, I'm sure you will enjoy the heck out of that boat. That stainless steel rub-rail is classy too.  - eric


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks Tippy


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"The one i test drove had a merc 25hp 2stroke and it was overpowered"

I don't understand that term "overpowerd"


----------



## rockycreek15 (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for the comments im glad to see someone notice the mullet boat style its was based on that, ive only got to run it for 2 hours because the wheather was so bad (definatly plenty of room for brew) and it does get very skinny but i havnt had a chance to pole due to 25knot winds. Suprisingly it take waves really well...dry ride for sure. and when i said "overpowered" when i got to half throttle i felt like a stone skipping on a lake the 15 was much smoother


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't seem to find this boat on any websites? anyone have a viable link?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> "The one i test drove had a merc 25hp 2stroke and it was overpowered"
> 
> I don't understand that term "overpowerd"


Its when the weight of the motor pulls the stern underwater when launching.


----------



## rockycreek15 (Mar 7, 2008)

> I can't seem to find this boat on any websites? anyone have a viable link?



this boat was the first one out of the mold so they are not on any sites as of yet...but u can see the size up at  www.rockycreekboatworks.com ...or if u want to see them in person u can find them at the sabalo bait shop on walsingham (pinellas county)


----------

